
Riches from Rags - feltsense
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2019-wiping-rags/
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
Looks like the US rag industry is ripe for disruption: if you source old
clothes & cut locally in Asia, you should be able to cut costs considerably
(lower wages, less transport). Of course, the remaining non-trivial problem is
getting US buyers to trust you.

~~~
et2o
In the article they explain this is already done and elaborate on it in
several directions.

------
peter_d_sherman
Apparently Painters, Mechanics and Auto-Body shops (at the very least) have
need for these recycled rags!

Which, from a pure business perspective is fascinating... who would have
thought that there was a market for rags?

And yet, apparently, there is!

